# Triple Monitor Setup(b)



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Triple Monitor Setup*

I need to setup a third monitor. I currently am running dual monitors out of a Nvidia GE Force MX 4000 128MB. One connection is VGA and the other is DVI.

My question is: Can I run a third monitor out of the video connection on the Nvidia card....or can I use my original "on board" video that was disabled when I installed the Nvidia card. Which way should I go and how do I do it?

I am using this setup for stock trading charts. 

Thank you...

ripsboy


----------



## brothapig (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know about using the on-board video, but I doubt that you can use the video out on your card. I was using the exact same setup as you on my last computer, only the video card was a 4200. When I had both monitors plugged in, my video port became disabled. I couldn't even capture video with it, until I disabled one monitor.

I would pursue the on board thing, but I can't help you there. Sorry.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Most motherboards disable the onboard video when you add a video card to the system. If yours does not, you could try enabling it in cmos and see if it works in Windows. Not sure if your video out can act as another monitor.
You can add a pci video adapter, you can use it to run the 3rd monitor.


----------



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you both for your responses.

After more research, I believe I need to install another video card to run the third monitor. 

ripsboy


----------



## stevendwarf (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry to jump in, can I ask, how do you have two monitors running?

are you using an SVGA monitor for the VGA socket and DVI monitor running from the other?

I have a similar situation as I am trying to run two DVI monitors from a g-card that only supports one, It was suggested that I purchase a vga to dvi converter - 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/o/ASIN/B00006J4LT/ref=s9_asin_image_1/026-0883981-5624441

Is it worth anything?


----------



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Stevendwarf...

I am using two CRT monitors with VGA connections. (D-Sub)

The video card has two connections...one VGA and one DVI.

I am using a VGA to DVI adapter on the one monitor.

My third monitor, which isn't installed yet, is a 20 inch LCD flat screen.

From what I understand, if you convert your DVI Monitor to a VGA hookup, you will not receive a digital signal, only an analog signal.

I have limited knowledge about this subject. Maybe someone else can give you better advice. Good luck..

ripsboy


----------



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

As I previously mentioned...I am running two monitors out of a Nvidia dual connections card (GeForce MX4000 PCI). 
I want to add a third monitor. Should I buy another video card or can I use a VGA Splitter to run two monitors out of one connection?

I know adding another video card would increase the power consumption, which would force me to buy a larger Power Supply. My Power Supply currently is only 250 watts. I am not a video gamer. These monitors are for business purposes. Any suggestions welcomed.

ripsboy


----------



## KansasSlim (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Triple Monitor Setup*



ripsboy said:


> I need to setup a third monitor. I currently am running dual monitors out of a Nvidia GE Force MX 4000 128MB. One connection is VGA and the other is DVI.
> 
> My question is: Can I run a third monitor out of the video connection on the Nvidia card....or can I use my original "on board" video that was disabled when I installed the Nvidia card. Which way should I go and how do I do it?
> 
> ...


:wave:Honestly the simpilist and best way to setup a third monitor is to just add another graphics card. I myself am running three sixtyinch Mitsubishi 3D DLP HDTV with two GTX 470 Graphics Cards. There stock cards and I haven't over clocked them. Works great. I could add a fourth monitor. But (3) 60 inch, Im outta room. KansasSlim 9-21-10


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Three year old thread...seriously?


----------

